# New Mice :)



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Heey  I just got some new mice, and i think you should see them 

Doe

















Doe

















Doe

















Doe

















































Buck









Doe









I hope you enjoyed


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

they are all beautiful


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely! Curly whiskers are always such a shock to me!


----------

